# T-Dash Evo



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

WHAT'S NEXT FOR DASH -MOTORSPORTS..."Dan says: It's the T-Dash EVO - featuring a removable magnet that runs the entire width of the chassis. There will be different strengths of this traction magnet available, as well as a brass insert if you want better handling over a stock T-Dash, but without the magnetic down force.
This required a revamp of the electricals and this chassis will use Magna-Trac type electrical connectors on the bottom and will also use brush cups.
So the 'evolution' part is a T-Dash with what I consider better electricals, a snap-in rear axle and a removable traction magnet that can be swapped for a brass handling bar. It will come in different grades of motor magnet strengths and armature resistances. Vented chassis delrin idler gear wider wheels & tires
any more word on this Chassis?


----------



## LostDog44 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sounds like an awesome chassis. Cant wait!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*wow*

sounds great!

Scott


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Sounds great. As I know Dan he has made a good job out of it and it will be awsome.

But Dan, did you have a look at later Faller chassis? Apart from the magnet, it sounds like it. Snap-in rear-axles (front as well), brush springs (although they didn't use cups), vented top plate and delron, nylon idler gear they had the lot.

So when Dan calls his chassis Evo than Faller was a kind of evo to the tjet. But it took them several evolutionary stages to reach the final outcome, which probably broke their neck. Customers don't like to be some kind of Beta tester.

Mario


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

foxkilo said:


> Sounds great. As I know Dan he has made a good job out of it and it will be awsome.
> 
> But Dan, did you have a look at later Faller chassis? Apart from the magnet, it sounds like it. Snap-in rear-axles (front as well), brush springs (although they didn't use cups), vented top plate and delron, nylon idler gear they had the lot.
> 
> ...


??????????

WTF are u talking about?


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry Dan, if you got me wrong. It was not intended to criticise you.

Just wanted to show that you and Faller had similar ideas to improve the tjet. 
Only it took them several steps to reach that goal and when they finally did they had alienated a lot of customers. As I know your products from past experience they come out more or less faultless. Just the usual bit of running in and tweaking.

please no hard feelings as we all are gratefull to your commitment.

Mario


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

foxkilo said:


> Sorry Dan, if you got me wrong. It was not intended to criticise you.
> 
> Just wanted to show that you and Faller had similar ideas to improve the tjet.
> Only it took them several steps to reach that goal and when they finally did they had alienated a lot of customers. As I know your products from past experience they come out more or less faultless. Just the usual bit of running in and tweaking.
> ...


Oh..... You were talking about Dash and 'production/beta testing'... Sorry, I misunderstood your post.

Dan


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry Dan, that my post was open to misinterpretation.
Just for a laugh you should have look at the way Faller changed their tjet clone in just over five years. If my count is right we are talking 6-7 main variations plus several subvariations. They didn't take the time for thorough testing instead rushed them into production. Must have cost them a fortune and the loyalty of their customers.

Btw their approach to bearing the armuture is really nice and their philosophy of small diameters for axles to reduce friction ain't too bad either.

Mario


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

This may be posted in another thread, but what is the timeframe for these new chassis? Will we see them at the fall slot car shows? I am just excited. 

Thanks,
Old Blue


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

old blue said:


> This may be posted in another thread, but what is the timeframe for these new chassis? Will we see them at the fall slot car shows? I am just excited.
> 
> Thanks,
> Old Blue


I'm excited as well; as I'm sure all those on HT into the HO Slot car Hobby are. About anything and everything from Dan and Dash. Be it Chassis, Parts, or Bodies. It's all good ! I'll grab what I can, while I can, before it all disappears; like the T-Dash did. I'm not sure how many of the new chassis I'll get; only that I'll get as many as I possibly can.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

You do know you can order the T-Dash chassis on his facebook site, correct?

Old Blue


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Tom Stumpf still has some T Dash. I wouldn't be shocked if Slots n Stuff Andrew and Jag Hobbies have chassis still also.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

old blue said:


> You do know you can order the T-Dash chassis on his facebook site, correct?
> 
> Old Blue


I bought 50 of the T-Dash chassis from Slots n Stuff; but the last time I was on their site they were listed as sold out. Frankly, I'm surprised, no shocked, that with the quality of the chassis; and the price they were selling at, how any could be left at all !  ....Terry


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

A/GS said:


> I bought 50 of the T-Dash chassis from Slots n Stuff; but the last time I was on their site they were listed as sold out. Frankly, I'm surprised, no shocked, that with the quality of the chassis; and the price they were selling at, how any could be left at all !  ....Terry


...Because I assemble each one by hand and it takes a lot to get these made. We have roughly 2000 remaining to be made from the first batch. I ran out of some parts recently which interrupted the flow of supply.

The Tri-lam arm is nearly sold out and I've been getting orders for these chassis with the 2 lam 16+ ohm arm.

I can tell you that Andy and Jim will be getting more in the next week.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

lenny said:


> ...Because I assemble each one by hand and it takes a lot to get these made. We have roughly 2000 remaining to be made from the first batch. I ran out of some parts recently which interrupted the flow of supply.
> 
> The Tri-lam arm is nearly sold out and I've been getting orders for these chassis with the 2 lam 16+ ohm arm.
> 
> I can tell you that Andy and Jim will be getting more in the next week.


You've done an amazing job with this chassis Dan; and delivered it at an astoundingly low price as well. I can only hope that somehow you've managed to receive a profit from all your blood, sweat, and tears invested in this project. I know your next chassis will be even more successful. :wave: ....Terry


----------

